# Kodiak Tank of a Bear at 40 yards



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

My dream came true. I was able to take a 10' 2" tank on Kodiak. Vid is kinda long. From 7 min till the end is the crazy part.






Matt


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That was awesome! You just fulfilled one of my dreams! Congrats and thank you for sharing!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Freaking awesome! Congrats Matt. One of my dreams too.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Love your videos. Beautiful bear. Congrats. I'm so Jealous.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice work. That last shot was a game ender right there. Beautiful bear too. I didn't notice any bare or rubbed spots, so that hide looks to be top quality. 

By my guess from the scenery, were you guys somewhere around the Sturgeon or Ayakulik Rivers?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That was cool! Love your productions!


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

What caliber rifle?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, I enjoyed this video. I can't believe the tenacity of that bear. I am sure you were shooting an appropriate caliber rifle and made some fine shots, and still, that bear...what power and strength.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing as always Matt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good stuff matt


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

jb1 said:


> What caliber rifle?


.375 Kimber Talkeetna Barnes Triple Shock.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

that's one tough bear!!


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Fantastic video! Thanks for sharing this


----------

